# what the ???how did he do that??



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i had a buyer on the blocked list..well he bid and won one of my items..then he bid on another but..he had buyers stipulation on the best offer..stating i did not disclose a flaw..well i responded with more pics and denied his low ball bid..then reposted some pics showing that what he tried to weasle me out of was a mere scratch not a crack on a windshield...how the hell did this guy get off my list????same guy who broke a mount post that was cracked and was hoping to get half money back about month and a half ago...how he do that>>""???get of the banned list???anyone??EBAYED AGAIN..


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you check your list after you thought you banned him? Did you check your list to see if he is on it?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> Did you check your list after you thought you banned him? Did you check your list to see if he is on it?


checked it after i banned him..then on saturday after he bought from me and then began his shenanigans i looked and he was not on there..so..back on he went..just do not know how he was taken off.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, strange indeed. I would say contact eBay, but that is nearly impossible.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I would cancel any transactions with him .
even if you have to call ebay on the phone.
I wont deal with slugs...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

you should let us know who he is so the rest of us that sell on eBay can block him,if enough people blocked him maybe he would lose interest and go away.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> i had a buyer on the blocked list..well he bid and won one of my items..then he bid on another but..he had buyers stipulation on the best offer..stating i did not disclose a flaw..well i responded with more pics and denied his low ball bid..then reposted some pics showing that what he tried to weasle me out of was a mere scratch not a crack on a windshield...how the hell did this guy get off my list????same guy who broke a mount post that was cracked and was hoping to get half money back about month and a half ago...how he do that>>""???get of the banned list???anyone??EBAYED AGAIN..


use a coat of "FUTURE" on both sides of windshield after cleaning any crud off....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> you should let us know who he is so the rest of us that sell on eBay can block him,if enough people blocked him maybe he would lose interest and go away.


Agree


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe it happen because of the E-bay- Pay-Pal spit 
Either way band his but again that way he cant screw you up.
Post is info in the E-Bay thread OK So the rest of us can watch out for him
Don't feel bad about doing it he's the trouble not you.

gt40


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

well what i did since he paid for item was i allowed this transaction so as to not have a negative shot on me with ebay..but..i did contact him...through ebay of course..i let him know that i took photo's and packed his item and was sending out today..thanked him for ppointing out some flaws i missed on another listing and gave him a big thank you for his purchase......after i get confirmation that he signed for his item and get no complaints from him then he will get re-blocked.my entire block list was empty..BUT..i did write down the bidders user names and will be re-instating them all to the list.i have 2 un-answered emails to ebay on this subject..but..we all know where that will lead..will provide the guys user name when i can in private emails only..i know he is same guy from july i had problems with..just do not know how my entire blocked list got wiped clean.like with a cloth or something...lol


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Possible slot car collector/dealer/swindler working from the inside? :devil:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dyno Dom said:


> Possible slot car collector/dealer/swindler working from the inside? :devil:


this guy tried pulling one back in july..i pm'd his ebay name to those that asked..somehow ..all my blocked bidders disappeared..wiped clean with like a cloth or something...luckily i had them written down including names from guys here who had buyer problems blocked those also.so ebay has no response yet but why would i figure it to be any other way.:dude:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Wyatt, I would appreciate a PM to block his ID, Thanks. 
Unfortunately these parasites eventually simply re-surface with new user ID.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for info and hopefully this transaction with him will be trouble free.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dyno Dom said:


> Thanks for info and hopefully this transaction with him will be trouble free.


AHHHHH..THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG....WHILE LOOKING THRU LISTINGS ON EBAY...GUESS WHO I FOUND SELLING SLOT CAR ITEMS....YUP MR I FOUND A FLAW THAT YOU FORGOT TO PUT IN YOUR LISTING SO THIS IS WHAT I WILL GIVE YOU FOR IT...NOW THE EMPORER HAS NO CLOTHES...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Do you think he is a collector or simply someone who attempts to acquire
devalued pieces in an attempt to flip for profit?
Also, does he seem to channel specific higher end items or a broad range of targets?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dyno Dom said:


> Do you think he is a collector or simply someone who attempts to acquire
> devalued pieces in an attempt to flip for profit?
> Also, does he seem to channel specific higher end items or a broad range of targets?


not sure..but he nit pics listings i assume and then on buy it now or best offer he will message and say what you forgot to mention and he will give you only x $$ ..in july he bought a car from me with cracked posts..it was in my listing..i packed it and sent it off..then a couple days later he filed a complaint ..saying that item was not as i stated..sends me pics of the post completely broken off the body..wants more than half the money back ...so i tell him send me back item.he comes back with a snide remark on how it showed up with piece missing and glass loose...he wants the body and chassis but wants half money back..he can make a resin post and keep body for runner ..i stuck to my guns..said send it back..gave him money back.i knew he damaged the post even further than it had been when it left here, as it was completely broken..so i assume he collects and then resells some of what he gets..but will keep an eye out on him thru favorite sellers follow option.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I have ran across him too,I had a guy not happy with a car and I offered to return his purchase price and shipping both ways he said he would prefer a partial refund and I refused.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you Pm me his user name too, please? Thank you


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Could you PM me his name too? I'd like to make sure I don't have to deal with this guy.
Thanks!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Why hide his name? A thief can only be a thief if he is hidden. You also had every right not to sell to him on a best offer... I do not get this at all.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rodstrguy,
if I may ???
not too awfully long ago a member here had a problem with an eBay transaction and divulged the eBay ID/name
turns out that other person was a member here too.
all heck broke loose with name calling and folks defending their friends.
it was a melee of unheard proportions.
I think one person lost their posting privileges here as well.
I think there is even a sticky thread somewhere warning of future similar situations!

so, a member in good standing, while having every right to speak his or her mind, might be leary of having their posting privileges suspended.

why, I have heard that some people were outright band.
(and YES, I KNOW how to spell BANNED)


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> rodstrguy,
> if I may ???
> not too awfully long ago a member here had a problem with an eBay transaction and divulged the eBay ID/name
> turns out that other person was a member here too.
> ...


thanks al..i would not know how to print it better..and yes a scoundrel is a scoundrel but..i remember those flying feathers and the rules and restrictions and the bans that followed.hence i only will give the name by p.m.as to not cause a fuss..looks like some others here have had similar run ins with this guy or someone just like him/her..anyhow..all the best.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll take the persons name if possible. Not that I'm a seller, more because I'm a buyer, and I'll try to keep clear of him.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Me too please.

Charlie


----------

